# Gene Snow Fly Rods



## Wild One

I have a rod that was purchased from Gene Snow (I believe that was his name) who worked at Angler's Inn in Orem several years ago that I recently broke. Does anyone know what rod blanks he built these rods on. I've heard they were GLoomis GL2's but I don't know that for sure. Thanks guys


----------



## campfire

Isn't it writen on the rod? I had a couple of custom made rods and the manufacturer, model ( for action type) and weight were all written on the blank just above the handle just like a factory rod.


----------



## Wild One

Campfire,
Nope it isn't. If it ever was it has been rubbed off or removed intentionally.


----------



## Packfish

Years ago I had someone tell me what most of the blanks he used where but I can not say for sure- but Fisher comes to mind.


----------



## threshershark

Ahh the Snow rod, I remember those days. If the rod is kind of a red or maroon color those were made in California by a company called Rodco that built to order. They also made rods for Penn, but at some point Penn became unhappy with certain aspects of quality control and bought Rodco. When that happened they stopped producing made-to-order stuff.

A few other tints of Snow rods were produced thereafter, but they were outsourced to Taiwan if I'm not mistaken.

If you broke the tip, you're out of luck. I don't think you'd be able to find a replacement anywhere that I know of. If you broke the butt, I've heard there are still some around and you could likely find one through Byron at Fish Tech. He used to be GM of Angler's Inn and I've heard him comment about knowing where a few are.


----------



## Wild One

Thresher
That sounds exactly like the rod I've got. It is actually the butt section that is broke. Thanks for the info, I'll see if I can round up a butt end. Thanks bro


----------



## .45

Gene Snow was the owner of Anglers Inn....Fatbass may know something about your fly rod..


----------



## BERG

You might also want to check with Wade or Lance at Anglers' Den up in Riverdale...they both go back to the Gene Snow days.


----------



## Wild One

Thanks for all of your help guys. I certainly appreciate it.


----------



## Chaser

Funny that you guys mention Snow rods. My dad still fishes with his old Snow spinning rod from Angler's Inn. He busted the tip off years ago and has continued to fish with it since. What happened to Angler's Inn anyway? I left on my mission in '02, and when I returned in '04 they were gone. Did Sportsman's put them out of business?


----------



## Jesse Higgins

Threshershark nailed it! 

Now, I guess you worked for Angler's at some point? I was in the Sandy store from '86 to '91 with Pat and Steve. Do I know you?

Jesse


----------



## threshershark

I never worked there but I have some friends from those days, like Byron who I still talk to frequently. The reason I was aware of the origins of those rods is that I have one, but over the years I've picked up a few odd factoids from those friendships.


----------



## .45

Jesse Higgins said:


> Threshershark nailed it!
> 
> Now, I guess you worked for Angler's at some point? I was in the *Sandy store* from '86 to '91 with Pat and Steve. Do I know you?
> 
> Jesse


Sandy Store ?? I hated that store..!!! :evil: :evil:

Ever walk in there and try to buy _just_ worms ?????... :mrgreen:


----------



## threshershark

.45 said:


> Ever walk in there and try to buy just worms ?????...


You needed to help them help you .45 -- to fly fishermen a worm is known as a size 2 Pink Nighty.


----------



## flyguy7

No, it was Dave Scadden who put them out of business.


----------



## idiot with a bow

The only fly rod I ever owned was a snow. It was a little too light for red salmon on the Russian River. On my last day there, the last fish I netted snapped it in half (on the butt end). The crowd went wild. A collective "oohhhhhhh" rose from the international contingency of shoulder to shoulder anglers. Funnest fishing I've ever done, but now I'm out a fly rod......


----------

